# small bowel follow through



## firedancer (Mar 4, 2002)

Anyone ever have a small bowel follow through? I am scheduled for one tomorrow and would like to get a little info about it. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Fire, here is some info: http://www.radiologychannel.net/upperGI/#con If you are IBS D type with urgency make sure you let them know as that may effect how long they wait between follow through xrays.I found it to be a fairly benign and non-intrusive type test. Except, when I told the guy I had urgency and the nurse suggested only a 15 minute wait for the follow through xray, he just ignored her and me. Course the barium was well past the "upper" portion of my intestines in the typical 1/2 hour wait that he thought was best.







So they didn't really get all the pics they wanted.He was an egotistical twit IMO.







The nurse was wonderful though.It is a snap to do the test. For me I had to be near a bathroom the rest of the day as the barium that I drank had an evacuation agent (read: laxative; probably lol)in it to help it clear out of the body. No cramps or anything though. So I would plan on just relaxing at home when it is over.I'll be thinking of you.BQ


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I had an upper GI series with a small bowel folow through many years ago. From what I remember they just took more x-rays for a longer period of time. Hope this helps


----------



## Sues (Dec 5, 2001)

I just had one done recently, I was given white barium with lots of ice,(made it more palable) and I was given a small glassful of barium several time during a 2 hr period, then had to wait 15 min, then xrays .It was painless, I am IBS-C so I had to drink lots and lots of water after and I have to take enemas for relief and I needed to after that. Nothing to this test,just time consuming, take a magazine or book to read.S


----------

